# Moth face



## PhotoriousMe (Sep 10, 2017)

Strange how I find that Moths seem to always have dirty eyes.  Perhaps because they are so hairy.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2017)

He seems annoyed!


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 10, 2017)

Probably the Moth's own "dust" (scales).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 10, 2017)

Those eyes are amazing in #2.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 10, 2017)

PhotoriousMe said:


> Strange how I find that Moths seem to always have dirty eyes.  Perhaps because they are so hairy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 146604
> ...



No, their just slamming into light fixtures all the time.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Sep 11, 2017)

Amazing that you could get that close.  Then again, maybe with all that dust on the eyes it can't see very well.  ;-)


----------

